# I cannot syn my apps



## tasir.ka (Nov 22, 2011)

HI guys ... I need help .. I have my iPad I need to syn the apps from I tune .. But it showing preparing to syn.. After that I complete of syn apps r not syn in iPad ..I that download 69 apps for I tune.. Plz guide me how use iTunes .. How to syn apps from my iTunes to 2 iPads


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you bought the app with your Apple ID, then you can go into the App store and just download them that way. It wont charge you twice.

iOS: How to transfer or sync content to your computer


----------

